# thoughts on my 3x3x3 solution guide?



## cuber314159 (Dec 31, 2018)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1n8KQjo-I8z0phescq96BMMMPMWoTvFVl0ODoi-OpWyg/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Tabe (Jan 1, 2019)

Thoughts:

1) Buying a good cube is not a step for learning how to solve the cube

2) You skip cases - edges flipped, etc. 

3) Toward the end, a lot of the graphics are not lined up where they should be relative to the text

4) if you're going to include a notation section, a written description should be included, not just pictures. 

5) The cube graphics - especially the big one at the start - need to be better quality (i.e. straight lines, no extra pixels floating around, etc). There are online cube generators that will create high quality graphics for you.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 1, 2019)

Tabe said:


> 1) Buying a good cube is not a step for learning how to solve the cube



I am leaving it there anyway because I am anti-Rubik's



Tabe said:


> 2) You skip cases - edges flipped, etc.



I added that one, are there any others worth mentioning that would not cause formatting issues



Tabe said:


> 3) Toward the end, a lot of the graphics are not lined up where they should be relative to the text



they are all lined up properly for me so there must be some formatting problems



Tabe said:


> 4) if you're going to include a notation section, a written description should be included, not just pictures.



I am not sure how useful that would be, considering most people learning how to solve a cube just look at the images anyway.



Tabe said:


> 5) The cube graphics - especially the big one at the start - need to be better quality (i.e. straight lines, no extra pixels floating around, etc). There are online cube generators that will create high quality graphics for you.



I want a stickerless cube in the images and alg.cubing.net does not provide that


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Jan 1, 2019)

Instead of adding cases, add a troubleshooting guide at the end. Include things like: How to solve the daisy if one edge is flipped
What to do if one corner is not in the right slot or is twisted
What to do if one edge if flipped
What to do if one edge is in the wrong slot
How to tell if the cube is unsolvable in the last few steps, and how to fix that
Also add a section on how to get faster (The are much faster ways to do Step 4, and fingertricks are key.)


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> I am leaving it there anyway because I am anti-Rubik's


That's okay, but if somebody is learning to solve a cube for the first time they won't care too much, and they certainly shouldn't delay their learning due to the author's opinions.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 1, 2019)

CraZZ CFOP said:


> Instead of adding cases, add a troubleshooting guide at the end. Include things like: How to solve the daisy if one edge is flipped
> What to do if one corner is not in the right slot or is twisted
> What to do if one edge if flipped
> What to do if one edge is in the wrong slot
> ...


How do I put such a thing in without breaking my rule of 8 pages, should I just make an extra bit or something?


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Jan 1, 2019)

Make the text smaller.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 2, 2019)

CraZZ CFOP said:


> Make the text smaller.


It's designed to print into an A5 booklet so the text would be smaller


----------



## Tabe (Jan 2, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> I am leaving it there anyway because I am anti-Rubik's


Well, that's up to you. But it's still not a step in solving the cube.




cuber314159 said:


> they are all lined up properly for me so there must be some formatting problems


It appears to depend on what device the document is viewed on. Looked fine on another I tried.





cuber314159 said:


> I am not sure how useful that would be, considering most people learning how to solve a cube just look at the images anyway.


Explaining that it means clockwise and counterclockwise is helpful. And it would be a lot more useful than including a step that isn't solve-related at all (the cube suggestions).





cuber314159 said:


> I want a stickerless cube in the images and alg.cubing.net does not provide that


Fair enough. I would still suggest upgrading the images. I mean, the main large one has speckles all over it.


----------



## carl888 (Jan 9, 2019)

Your cross is a 3 step process, make daisy at bottom - allign and move to top - turn cube over. please reduce this instruction to make daisy on top to eliminate the whole cube rotaion step it's just nasty.


----------

